
Translating music into visual art - vmarsy
http://www.notesartstudio.com/about.html
======
vmarsy
As pointed out in _What Musical Notes Can Look Like_ [1], Music is sound,
there can be multiple ways to represent it visually. The link above is such an
example.

From the About section: _This artwork is created by a mathematical algorithm
that converts an entire piece of music from its natural domain of time and
frequency into a domain of space and color, relying on Fourier transforms,
graph theory, sparse matrix methods, and force-directed graph visualization,
to create visual music._

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12159224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12159224)

